# Storm of Magic: Pics pulled from Warseer



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

So with Storm of Magic on the Horizon here are some pictures (thank you Warseer) to get you salivating.


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

There is 1 extra pic but can not resize (on work computer) will try again later.

Link: http://www.warseer.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=112273


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I know what I'm buying this summer. :biggrin:

New terrain and models look good and if the picture of the book is right it'll look great next to my Collectors Edition of WHFB 8th edition.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

There's already a thread on this in the N&R section. =/


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Bah, so your right, me being Daft! I missed the page of the thread with them on! Well atleast 1 other person missed them (Wusword)


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nah, I didn't miss it. Posting in news threads is such a pain because they move so fast. :grin:


----------

